# just because



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm bored...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

GDG. your baby is stretching for light thats why its tall like that. There is no need to worry. if you can replant them or try and add some more dirt to give them some extra support that would be great. Then you can move the light down on them some. I will do that fan thread tomorrow. How big is your grow box that you have the little babies in?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Its 2ft wide, 3ft long and about 2 1/2 ft tall  its the bottom of a china hutch with the shelf taken out


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

good use for the china hutch


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm bored too..and I have _some _very fond memories of this bud.. Heavenly Hash it was..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats beautiful Insane, were they yours?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 7, 2006)

nice pic. insane


----------

